# Look 585 Ultra



## langy1976 (Feb 15, 2006)

There is currently a thread running on Weight Weenies regarding the 585 and one of the posts mentions a new 585 being released that is 15% stiffer than the "standard" 585.

Look 585 Details (In German)  

Have any of you heard about the 585 Ultra. I'm currently awaiting info from my LBS and will update this thread when I have further info.

Weight Weenies Thread

Thanks

Al


----------



## langy1976 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just had an email from the LBS with following details from the UK distributor

"The 585 Ultra was specially produced for the German Market for the 05/06 season; this is why we have never had any stock of it.
But to answer your question yes we can order in the 585 Ultra for your customer. The RRP and Cost price are the same as a standard 585 model."


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

*Look 585 Ultra Color ("Nude" Carbon or "Painted" Black)?*

Is the Look 585 Ultra a glossy "nude" carbon, as is one of the options on the 585, or is it a painted black color (not showing the carbon weave)? Of course, I am talking about the part of the frame not having graphics.


----------

